
ONLYOFFICE Desktop Editors 5.1, an Office Suite for Linux, Windows and Mac - valeg
https://github.com/ONLYOFFICE/DesktopEditors/releases/tag/ONLYOFFICE-DesktopEditors-5.1.27
======
12oz_nadya
Anybody tried the new interface?

